# Clean and Shiny



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Went down to Clean and Shiny, (my computer would not let me order and pay online) as he is only about 3 miles from me, to buy a pakshak and some polishing clothes to improve the finish on the R and save me damaging paint work further with cheap imitations. Met John and ended up chatting to him for a while, what a thoroughly nice bloke and very helpful, being new to this game was not sure on what was needed. Also picked up some other tips to try out. Could of spent lots more and certainly will be going back for some wheel cleaner and other bits soon.
Highly recommended.


----------

